# Autopilot v2, rear presets won't hold



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

The rears have always seemed to go to presets at times, but others take 2 or 3 tries to get where i want them. So today i figured, i'll recalibrate and see if that helps...it made it worse, now it airs up to 100ish and down to 20, then back up and down til it rests around 11psi. The front goes right to 46. My #1 preset is 46 front 68 rear...i don't get it. Also tried the adj in the calibration menu, that didnt seem to help at all..it was at 5...tried 4 and 6. 

Oh and the manual adjust works fine, its not the bags and no leaks in system atleast none that i know of. 

Do the manifolds succumb to heat issues, i was driving around all day 

Setup 
Autopilot v2 
Slam fronts 
Performance rears 
Twin 444's 
80 amp stinger/4guage wire/100a fuse 
5 gal 
Water trap after tank before manifold 
3/8" line


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

So i let the car sit for 15 minutes, turned it on, put the adj to 3, ran a calibration again, and the presets work better than ever. 

I find it very odd, but atleast it works and maybe this post will help someone else in the future. Not an easy subject to search for, atleast my searching skills didn't work great.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you Cali rate the car on a flat surface?


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

I thought so, but maybe not


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

im having so many issues with my v2 i kind of want to chuck it and go analog. mine does the same thing and its so frustrating


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Contact Airlift with your problem. They're great at helping their customers :beer: :beer:


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats this I hear? A pressure based system isn't very accuarate? Wow, I'm shocked.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

bgsapc said:


> Whats this I hear? A pressure based system isn't very accuarate? Wow, I'm shocked.


 What's this? The 99% of v2 users who have 0 issues don't post a thread about it? Wow, I'm shocked it works like that.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

bgsapc said:


> Whats this I hear? A pressure based system isn't very accuarate? Wow, I'm shocked.


 The pressures are accurate there is just a bug where it doesn't want to go to its pressure


----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)

Im having the same issue but other than that i love my v2 system...... I have. Been busy but as soon as i have a chance i am going to contact airlift. They have great customer service :thumbup:


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't know if it will help but run the calibration on a smooth level surface I did it in my garage and it's set perfect.. If anything hit the preset again while rolling to let the suspension adjust.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll have to make a video of it but it's more of a bug with the software than anything. But you hit the preset you want it will shoot up like 20-30 psi over the desires one then it empties a bit of air down to about 20 psi under and it will keep doing it. Then it eventually just says fail


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> I'll have to make a video of it but it's more of a bug with the software than anything. But you hit the preset you want it will shoot up like 20-30 psi over the desires one then it empties a bit of air down to about 20 psi under and it will keep doing it. Then it eventually just says fail


 Have you messed with the adjustment 'ADJ' settings at all? It might be worth turning it down (default is five) to one or two to prevent the system from overshooting. That could help, if not, give us a call.


----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats is exactly the same thing. Mine does it just. Keeps filling the rear bags. And deflating..... In going to gotry and recalibrate and chnge the adj settings


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Have you messed with the adjustment 'ADJ' settings at all? It might be worth turning it down (default is five) to one or two to prevent the system from overshooting. That could help, if not, give us a call.


 What does this do? Why doesn't it come default at a lower number?


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Have you messed with the adjustment 'ADJ' settings at all? It might be worth turning it down (default is five) to one or two to prevent the system from overshooting. That could help, if not, give us a call.


 yeah im gonna have to give you a call because ive done that a few times and it still does it


----------



## Vr6DubNY (Jan 5, 2001)

I found that what i thought was level ground gave a bad calibration, you may want to try calibrating at a different location.


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Alot of v2 problems lately. My brothers system won't even calibrate the rear bags.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmmm... I'm having the same problem with my fronts... Rears are spot on. It worked perfect the first day, and now is doing this. I do need to switch my switched power wire to a better ignition source... every fuse in my fuse panel inside the car that isn't a constant cuts out when cranking...


----------



## mannythechamp (Oct 21, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Hmmmm... I'm having the same problem with my fronts... Rears are spot on. It worked perfect the first day, and now is doing this. I do need to switch my switched power wire to a better ignition source... every fuse in my fuse panel inside the car that isn't a constant cuts out when cranking...


 isnt it supposed to be like this ? :screwy::screwy: 

in for a source if there is one :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Hmmmm... I'm having the same problem with my fronts... Rears are spot on. It worked perfect the first day, and now is doing this. I do need to switch my switched power wire to a better ignition source... every fuse in my fuse panel inside the car that isn't a constant cuts out when cranking...


 Everything is supposed to cut power while you crank so all effort goes into starting the motor


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Everything is supposed to cut power while you crank so all effort goes into starting the motor


 I'm honestly thinking of tapping straight into the ignition wire, heh. 

I'll probably do it tomorrow, and get back with results. The guys at airlift (when I called them) said it needs to be on a constant... the flickering of the ecu is most likely causing the issue. 

I've been just running in manual mode, it's pretty fun. Regardless of this little preset bug, I still think V2 is awesome with it's features, like the air pressures and whatnot. I'm still in love with being on air. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Keep in mind guys if you calibrate your system then change your tank pressure settings, you MUST re-calibrate the system.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Have you messed with the adjustment 'ADJ' settings at all? It might be worth turning it down (default is five) to one or two to prevent the system from overshooting. That could help, if not, give us a call.


 This. Makes a huge difference. Love my V2. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> This. Makes a huge difference. Love my V2. :thumbup:


 I'm trying this today. Heh


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Just set it to 1.... IT WORKS!!!!  

Ran it a few times, and every time it was successful. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Vr6DubNY said:


> So i let the car sit for 15 minutes, turned it on, put the adj to 3, ran a calibration again, and the presets work better than ever.
> 
> I find it very odd, but atleast it works and maybe this post will help someone else in the future. Not an easy subject to search for, atleast my searching skills didn't work great.


 I'm going to have to try this again. Mine does the same thing, but I think I have the adj at 6 or 7... The front works everytime, easily, but the rear has a lot of trouble consistantly hitting the pressure. I can do it quicker in manual mode... 

The one thing that has come to my attention recently is that my rear is probably twice as fast to inflate/deflate as the front. I've gotta assume that's part of the issue.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Just set it to 1.... IT WORKS!!!!
> 
> Ran it a few times, and every time it was successful. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Thank you so much for the advice! I freaking LOVE this setup... I'll never go static low again...


----------

